# Guess the weight.....



## El Gato Loco

This is a Colorado cat taken today. Held by Elizabeth on the right (roughly 50 lbs) and Alayna on the left (about 45lbs or so).

How much do you think the cat weighed? Closest guess without going over wins a call of their choice from www.PurePredatorCalls.com

What do you think?


----------



## wvcoyote

I would guess about 25 lbs.


----------



## hassell

27&3/4 lbs., I won't throw in the metric, have enough on our minds HA!!

Those two good looking girls there could stand a good Rocky Mountain Dinner, either their growing too fast or can't sit still long enough to put any weight on, that Cat their holding looks well fed!!!


----------



## catcapper

I'll go with 24lbs.


----------



## Helmet_S

I will go with 24.5 pounds


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*What a Beautiful BoB----I going to say CC is close but just incase the kitty didn't eat that morning----Geee a 21 1/2 lbs----SB*


----------



## screamin6x6

Looks like 25 1/4 lbs. to me nice cat and beautiful kids.


----------



## youngdon

20.5 lbs would be my guess, you're gonna have to keep an eye on all the toms coming around them girls, it'll be sooner than you think. 
You and the wife will be yellin' "tomcat" whenever you spot one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I will go a little higher 26 1/4 lbs.


----------



## ebbs

23 lbs since it hasn't been called yet!


----------



## Predatorhunter

Having never killed a bobcat my guess might be a little high but I'm gonna go with 30lbs.


----------



## coyotejon

28.1 pounds. Never seen one in real life but it's worth a shot I guess


----------



## coyotejon

When do we get to find out the weight? The suspense is killing me dude!


----------



## showmeyote

31.5............................................


----------



## showmeyote

Love those spotts


----------



## Live2Hunt

Looks like Elizabeth has got a death grip!! Got to go with 22.5lbs.


----------



## Furtaker

My Guess is 22 lbs. Its hard to tell with the two cuties holding it! Nice bob!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Second Guess 18 lbs_______SB*


----------



## youngdon

You beat me to it SB I was going to say 19. If we are doing second guesses that is mine.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

my second guess 25 1/2 if thats allowed.. When is the weight going to be revealed.


----------



## youngdon

Toto is barking at the man behind the curtain as we speak.


----------



## El Gato Loco

It's the season of giving! Give some other guys a chance to chime in with a weight! Sheesh....
















No second guesses either....


----------



## On a call

Hmm..everyone seems locked in one those 20's ...I am going to go light 17


----------



## scarr25

I am guessing 32 lbs. Very cute young ladies holding the cat!!


----------



## youngdon

scarr25, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## catcapper

Good to have you on the board scarr25.


----------



## Toxic

I say 19.3 lbs. is what it will tip the scales at....


----------



## coyotehunter243

Ill guess it will go 24.75lbs nice cat! Get him with a rifle or shot gun?


----------



## youngdon

Chris did a write up with pics in this forum, called "Colorado bobcat!!! A family story" Do yourself a favor and give it a read.


----------



## hassell

scarr25 said:


> I am guessing 32 lbs. Very cute young ladies holding the cat!!


Welcome to the site, Enjoy!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Here'e the link to the other post with more pictures:

http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/1705-colorado-bobcat-family-story.html

Would you believe that ALL of you are over?

This little female came in at only *16lbs*! I can't believe it myself.... but it was checked with a manual and digital scale. She's got good size to her and seemed very healthy so maybe she was just a young one?

On a call... you were the closest. I'll go ahead and send ya a call even though it was over.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Congrats OAC you lightweight. Hope you enjoy it.Merry Christmas


----------



## On a call

Wow...well I really did think it was over my guess...but, all you guys were in that range so I took another look and well thought light.

No matter...it is still a nice looking cat !

Thanks Chris ! Talk with you soon.

Merry Christmas everyone, just got home...bed time !


----------



## Predatorhunter

Congrats OAC. Let us know how you do with your new call. Welcome to the site Scarr25


----------



## coyotejon

The scale is wrong! I demand a recount!!!!!


----------



## On a call

Oh you liberals ( or is it progressives now ?) I'll give you a recount....1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,15.5,15.75,16 !

Should we check it again...lol.
Have a great day, I am.


----------



## coyotejon

Sorry, I had to say that. Maybe the ballot counters from Florida could lend a hand with the recount


----------



## On a call

I am sure they would be happy to..lol. Of course they never tell you the cost of doing it till they send you the bill. I however was happy with both counts


----------



## coyotejon

I am sure you were happy with the results. Congrats on the new call!


----------



## On a call

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Congrats OAC you lightweight. Hope you enjoy it.Merry Christmas


If you saw the scale I just stepped off of....Lightweight might not be the best wording ha ha. I really am looking forward to trying it out ! Just in time for our winter yotes up in Michigan.


----------



## youngdon

Way to go OAC you will enjoy it I'm sure.


----------



## On a call

Oh yeah !!

I am certain there will be more than a few yotes who will become aquainted with the ground while having the sound of this call still in thier mind.

Thank you again Chris !


----------



## showmeyote

OAC Congrats.....


----------



## On a call

thank you...and welcome to the site. Hope to hear more from you.


----------



## scarr25

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!


----------



## scarr25

It's hard to believe I have a Shih Tzu that weighs more than that cat!


----------



## hassell

scarr25 said:


> It's hard to believe I have a Shih Tzu that weighs more than that cat!


 Better put that dog on a diet!!


----------



## On a call

ha ha...yeah


----------

